# FreeBSD printing logmsg in cycle



## geoge046 (Oct 22, 2018)

my mistake probably overload system. I configured syslog client (maybe server too). After boot on console in cycle printing "logmsg: pri 2, flags 17, from Device". How I must solve this problem?
Thank so much


----------

